# lightest low-profile helmet POC skull/Riot/Macon?



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

hi. thanks for reading.

i was curious which is the best low profile helmet with the lightest weight for any of you that own these or have tried them on.

POC Skull Light
Pro-Tec Riot
Bern Macon


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The Smith one I've got is supposed to be the lightest? Mace I think? It's low profile for sure.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

theorist said:


> hi. thanks for reading.
> 
> i was curious which is the best low profile helmet with the lightest weight for any of you that own these or have tried them on.
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhh. helmets are gay. just saying.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Frozen said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh. helmets are gay. just saying.


Haha holy shit!

Lol I read your original post before you edited it


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

kctahoe said:


> Haha holy shit!
> 
> Lol I read your original post before you edited it


Can't remember lost forever. lah lah lah lah


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Frozen said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh. helmets are gay. just saying.


Classic closet bum boy. Calling everyone and everything gay cause all you can think about is man meat.

Just saying.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

My sandbox lowrider is pretty low profile


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Classic closet bum boy. Calling everyone and everything gay cause all you can think about is man meat.
> 
> Just saying.


Lol whatever fuck neck. Scared cunt, nice hat ******. As a disclaimer I have no problem with anyone wearing helmets, AT ALL. This guy is pissing me off though.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Frozen said:


> This guy is pissing me off though.


Me or the OP?

Sore subject is it sweetie?


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> The Smith one I've got is supposed to be the lightest? Mace I think? It's low profile for sure.


I was actually looking at these the other night. They seem nice and got great reviews. I'll probably eventually buy it.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Lol whatever fuck neck. Scared cunt, nice hat ******. As a disclaimer I have no problem with anyone wearing helmets, AT ALL. *This guy is pissing me off though.*


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Me or the OP?
> 
> Sore subject is it sweetie?


Oh its you, you son of a bitch bag of shit motherfucker. Fuck off and die in a fire you piece of shit. Wanna make up shit head? Fuck off!


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Oh its you, you son of a bitch bag of shit motherfucker. Fuck off and die in a fire you piece of shit. Wanna make up shit head? Fuck off!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ChiTownRon said:


> I was actually looking at these the other night. They seem nice and got great reviews. I'll probably eventually buy it.


Yeah its much less stupid looking than the Red I had before.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

budderbear said:


>


Lol fuck Thor and fuck this asshole! Smash!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Frozen said:


> fuck this asshole! Smash!


I rest my case. You'd feel a lot better about life if you could just come to terms with it and embrace your inner bandit.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> I rest my case. You'd feel a lot better about life if you could just come to terms with it and embrace your inner bandit.


Your a cunt. Just saying. Fat and stupid too, guessing here.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

On behalf of the rest of the forum, I'll say this: shut the fuck up Frozen.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

^This... 



mrjimyjohn said:


> On behalf of the rest of the forum, I'll say this: shut the fuck up Frozen.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Smith Maze is a great lightweight choice to look at.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

mrjimyjohn said:


> On behalf of the rest of the forum, I'll say this: shut the fuck up Frozen.


+1 

Kids will be kids..... And if he's not a child, then it's pretty sad to know he's much older and acts like that. Lol.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> Smith Maze is a great lightweight choice to look at.


Ha shit, yeah Maze not Mace. Duh! Mace is what Frozen needs.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

mrjimyjohn said:


> On behalf of the rest of the forum, I'll say this: shut the fuck up Frozen.


Alright I'll do it too, but I'm saying this first. Not a fan of helmets, and the other dude started it.



OldDog said:


> ^This...


You don't even snowboard yet.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

You might take a look at the Giro Nine, the new model looks pretty good and lower profile then my older one. I like the fact the vent hole covers and ear pieces are removable/washable


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 on the Smith

I have the white 1% Maze in XL, upgraded from an older Smith Holt... super comfy, warm, and 11oz. Like it's not even there. Plus, fits perfect Smith gogs: worn with my old Phenoms and new I/O. Ear pads are zippered for tunes if you're into that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

OldDog said:


> ^This...





Frozen said:


> You don't even snowboard yet.


Sorry but, Lol.


----------

